# Specialized Allez Expert 2005



## FatherDougal (Sep 16, 2004)

Anyone heard about this? Any more Info?








I was looking to get a 2005 comp but this looks the buisness.

link


----------



## iDFeat (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks exactly like a 2005 Allez Comp Double, but with the 2005 Ultegra crankset instead of the FSA. Of course, you probably already figured that out. 

Since the 2005 Comp is alread specced with a load of DuraAce 10, I would assume the Expert completes the package with DA brakes and front derailleur.

Any idea if the frame is any different, or do the Expert (what happened to the Pro?) and Comp share the same AEROTEC w/ carbon seatstay frame?


----------



## FatherDougal (Sep 16, 2004)

Here's the 2005 allez comp. Again this is the first time I've seen this 2005 ver. bike.








I inquired about the above Allez Expert and they said it will be in mid November.
I'm thinking the two frames are the same.


----------



## iDFeat (Sep 10, 2004)

FatherDougal said:


> Here's the 2005 allez comp. Again this is the first time I've seen this 2005 ver. bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm....all these bikes look weird to me. I'm seeing different bikes on the Specialized USA site. You guys wouldn't happen to be looking at a different country's bikes, would you...?


----------



## FatherDougal (Sep 16, 2004)

iDFeat said:


> Hmm....all these bikes look weird to me. I'm seeing different bikes on the Specialized USA site. You guys wouldn't happen to be looking at a different country's bikes, would you...?


Sorry should of mentioned these bikes are on a U.K site.


----------



## scico (Sep 7, 2004)

Wheels are different: Expert Mavic, Comp Shimano.


----------

